# Авиация > Фото-Видео >  Полеты Ми-24

## Бобер

Несколько фотографий на аэродроме.

----------


## xerf

Ми-24П, моя глубокая юность. Пушку эту, наверное, до сих пор смогу разобрать-собрать...

----------


## Бобер

рассказали бы по подробнее.

----------


## An-Z

Спасибо за красивые и интересные фотки!

----------


## xerf

> рассказали бы по подробнее.


Да чё там... Солдатом был. Учебка, правда, профильная. П-шки прямо с завода, из Артёма, новенькие, ласкают глаз лаком и незатёртым камуфляжем. Два вагона имущества, масса литературы и учебных пособий. 

Начальник группы на пол-года старше всего, изучал совсем другую матчасть. Вместе по альбомам и схемам разбирались. Блоки-бомбы - как везде, УРСы и пушка - новое, интересное. Про ракеты и сказать нечего - никаких нюансов в отличие от "Фаланг", контейнер на пусковое устройство поставил ручкой, дослал-застопорил - готова к применению.

С пушкой интереснее. Разбирается одним ударом молотка в потаённое место. Собирается дольше. Весит - никогда не забуду - 126кг. Времена советские - через день стрельба, не реже раза в неделю - чистка. Положено - не позже следующего дня. Боеприпасов тогда никто не считал, полигонов на Востоке - уйма. 

Самое приятное впечатление - от новой техники вообще. Потом ещё раз довелось, Ми-8 получали. 

Когда узнал что можно покататься попроситься - стал летать каждые полёты, никто не отказывал. Сбился разе на 38-ом. Земля с воздуха совсем по-другому выглядит. А вот то что на фотографиях - это была привычная каждодневная картина, день за днём одно и то же. Потом ещё раз попал на вертолёты, в начале девяностых. Но когда каждый день это видишь - привыкаешь. А когда после долгого перерыва слышишь звук вертолётных двигателей, и ещё стоя спиной угадываешь - какой тип - совсем другое...

----------


## Бобер

на 38-ом? полете?

Да чё там... нет, интересно.

----------


## xerf

В смысле - прекратил считать. Мало того - стали с ребятами харчами перебирать -  в зону не полетим, на круги не полетим, только на полигон, и то - если не дальше двадцати минут лёту... А потом, когда прапорщиком уже был на Ми-8, минораскладчик эксплуатировали. Там - с похмелья или нет -  садись брат, пристёгивайся...

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Сила нашей армии :!:

----------


## xerf

> Сила нашей армии :!:


В чём сила, брат? :)

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Как в чем, МИ24, МИ8

----------


## Бобер

Был у меня один случай! сидели мы с  напарником и  шкурили КОШ.  как вдруг везут.... 
6 часов ждал  полетов! не дождался! отменили. выкладываю фотки.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

позиция классная с вертолета, фото отличное редко можно увидить как везут ми24. У меня есть фото надо отсканировать ми 24 в полете снята с другой 24ки.

----------


## Бобер

Обязательно выложите. Довольно интересно.

----------


## Chizh

To Бобер
На крайних фотках ПН. 
В какой это части? Много ли в строю?

----------


## AC

> To Бобер
> На крайних фотках ПН. 
> В какой это части? Много ли в строю?


Это борт из Торжка...

----------


## Бобер

To Chizh
Что такое  ПН?
Никогда не считал сколько в строю.

----------


## AC

> To Chizh
> Что такое  ПН?


http://www.redstar.ru/2004/01/29_01/1_01.html

----------


## AC

> Много ли в строю?


В Торжке замечены борты №№27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 36, 37 желтые, а также №№50 и 58 красные.

----------


## Chizh

> To Chizh
> Что такое  ПН?
> ...


Крайняя серийная модификация с ночным прицелом.

----------


## Chizh

> Сообщение от Chizh
> 
> Много ли в строю?
> 
> 
> В Торжке замечены борты №№27, 28, 29, 30, 31, 36, 37 желтые, а также №№50 и 58 красные.


Интресно, а в строевых частях уже есть или в Торжке пока только руководства по БП разрабатывают?

----------


## AC

> Интресно, а в строевых частях уже есть или в Торжке пока только руководства по БП разрабатывают?


Говорят (и пишут в СМИ), что они есть так же в Буденновске -- в тамошнем полку, но лично я не видел ни одной фото ПН оттуда...

----------

а как определили что пн? 
первые фотографии не пн?

----------


## Chizh1

> а как определили что пн? 
> первые фотографии не пн?


Первые фото это "П".
"ПН" очень легко опознать по характерному "рогу" с ночным прицелом на носу и обрезанным крыльям. Еще у него сделаны неубирающиеся шасси, но это на земле сразу не разглядишь.

----------


## AC

> "ПН" очень легко опознать по характерному "рогу" с ночным прицелом на носу


Это ночная прицельная подсистема "Зарево":
http://www.airwar.ru/image/idop/ah/mi24pn/mi24pn-5.jpg

----------

Первые фото это "П"
а что значит п?

----------


## AC

> Первые фото это "П"
> а что значит п?


"пушечный"

----------

а что, ми-24 бывает не пушечный?

----------


## AC

> а что, ми-24 бывает не пушечный?


Если говорить о встроенном вооружении вертолета, то Ми-24 бывает, понимаешь, вполне себе пулеметным (Ми-24А, Ми-24Д, Ми-24В).
 :D

----------

АС, а если нурЫ то ми-24Н или 24Р? :lol: 
 так по вашему? т.е. пушечное вооружение обуславливает название?
или как идет обозначение?

----------


## AC

> АС, а если нурЫ то ми-24Н или 24Р? :lol: 
>  так по вашему? т.е. пушечное вооружение обуславливает название?
> или как идет обозначение?


Так по ОКБ Миля: :D 
"...В 1975 г. ОКБ М.Л.Миля приступило к испытаниям и доводке давно запланированной «пушечной» модификации Ми-24П (изделие 243). Для ее вооружения была выбрана авиационная двухствольная скорострельная 30-мм пушка ГШ-30К (Грязева—Шипунова), применявшаяся также на самолетах-штурмовиках Су-25...".
(официальный сайт МВЗ)
http://www.mi-helicopter.ru/rus/index.php?id=229
А вообще никакой жесткой системы индексов конечно нет...  :lol:

----------


## xerf

> АС, а если нурЫ то ми-24Н или 24Р? :lol: 
>  так по вашему? т.е. пушечное вооружение обуславливает название?
> или как идет обозначение?


"Н" - был бы ночным, "Р" - разведчиком, "РХР" - радиохимическим разведчиком. Последний, кстати, был...

----------


## %u0423%u0447%u0435%u043D%

Как то тоже покатали на Ми-8. Интересно, при гашении скорости перед посадкой, примерно в диапазоне с 40 до 20 км/ч, на Ми-24 та же зубодробительная вибрация?

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Как то тоже покатали на Ми-8. Интересно, при гашении скорости перед посадкой, примерно в диапазоне с 40 до 20 км/ч, на Ми-24 та же зубодробительная вибрация?

----------

жесткой системы индексов нет?  :lol: 
Бред!
номера желтые, красные означают эскадрилью? или что?

----------


## xerf

При советской власти цвет номера и его окантовки а также расположение его на фюзеляже(капот, корпус, хвост) совершенно точно определял часть. Последние лет десять номера рисуют чем придётся...

----------


## AC

> жесткой системы индексов нет?  :lol: 
> Бред!


Полагаете, Ту-22*П*, Ан-72*П* и Ми-24*П*, судя по их индексам, что-то объединяет? :D 




> номера желтые, красные означают эскадрилью? или что?


Жесткой системы цвета номеров сейчас тоже нет...  :D

----------

АС я имел ввиду индексы вертолетов. 
АС вы пишите, что замечены красные и желтые. а фотографий у вас нет? 
помимо Бобра не у кого фотографий Ми-24 нет?

----------


## AC

> АС вы пишите, что замечены красные и желтые. а фотографий у вас нет?


Их фото достаточно много в сети.
ПН появлялись на публичных показах в Жуковском, Монино, Сызрани, Борках и т.д.
"Желтые" типа такие:
http://www.jetphotos.net/viewphoto.php?id=552980
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/syzran/ind...icid=syzran125
"Красные" такие:
http://www.jetphotos.net/viewphoto.php?id=5884557
Много хороших фото Ми-24 здесь:
http://www.foxbat.ru/maks/syzran/syzran_01.htm
 :)

----------


## Бобер

ни кому не интересно когда сделаны фотки?  может тогда и разобрались ПН или П. а может еще какая модификация!!! :D 
есть еще 31 борт из "замеченных".   :lol: 
на фотках  темы в самом начале летящий борт (синий) гораздо интересней!   :Wink:

----------


## AC

> ни кому не интересно когда сделаны фотки?  может тогда и разобрались ПН или П. а может еще какая модификация!!! :D


Интерсно! Когда?!




> есть еще 31 борт из "замеченных".   :lol:


Ого! На photofile.ru Вы этот кадр, кажется, не выкладывали...   :Wink: 




> на фотках  темы в самом начале летящий борт (синий) гораздо интересней!


Чем?! Просветите же, наконец...  :shock:

----------


## Бобер

а как вы узнали про фотофайл?  
этот кадр  не выкладывал. много чего не  выкладывал!  :Wink:  
пн или  п, можно определить по  паспорту. п тоже разные бывают. :lol:

----------


## AC

> а как вы узнали про фотофайл?


Да набрел как-то на просторах Инета, там же эти кадры раньше появились...  :) 
А память на фото у меня хорошая, да и ники bobr и Бобер, прямо скажем, не оставляют надежд на конспирацию...  :D 




> этот кадр  не выкладывал. много чего не  выкладывал!


Давайте сюда это "много чего"!  :D

----------


## Бобер

в 90-х годах я видел ми-24 с обрезанными  крыльями! тогда у меня фотоаппарата  не было!

я думаю "много чего" сюда не надо! :lol: 
иностранные  вертолеты ( да и  вообще вертолеты ), по моему мало кого интересуют! здесь в основном люди интересуются самолетами! и то  военными! мне так кажется!  а  Вы видели мои альбомы. я не думаю  что они здесь будут к месту!  за несколько лет  у  меня накопилось огромная коллекция фотографий, и немного видео.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Тут вот друг фото дал МИ24 какой то он странный англичанин , что ли :lol:  фото не его и не мое он просто диск дал с разной техникой.
Бобру до сканера еще не добрался.

----------


## AC

> в 90-х годах я видел ми-24 с обрезанными  крыльями! тогда у меня фотоаппарата  не было!


С совсем обрезанными? По самый фюзеляж?




> я думаю "много чего" сюда не надо! :lol: 
> иностранные  вертолеты ( да и  вообще вертолеты ), по моему мало кого интересуют!


Интересуют-интересуют  :D

----------


## UB

Кириллу. 
Странность на фото 031 получилась путем выкладывания слайда на сканер не той стороной. Пушка и Дверь в кабину летчика по правому борту 24-ки. Ну и причандалы под кабиной оператора тоже зеркально...

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

А понятно , что то я не подумал :lol:

----------


## An-Z

> ....я думаю "много чего" сюда не надо! :lol: 
> иностранные  вертолеты ( да и  вообще вертолеты ), по моему мало кого интересуют! здесь в основном люди интересуются самолетами! и то  военными! мне так кажется!  а  Вы видели мои альбомы. я не думаю  что они здесь будут к месту!  за несколько лет  у  меня накопилось огромная коллекция фотографий, и немного видео.


Надо, всего и побольше! :)) Хоть и интерес у многих больше к военным машинам, но любой интресный и красивый кадр с "гражданью" будет тоже приятно поглядеть..

Вот мои "тры рубля", кой что из Сызрани... май 2005 года

----------


## An-Z

рупь два

----------


## An-Z

рупь три..

----------


## AC

Андрей, спасибо!
А IMG_1543.JPG это "П"?

----------


## Бобер

АС не совсем обрезанными. как ПН. 
Повторюсь!  П или ПН, можно определить взглянув паспорт!!! А есть ли ПН? ни кто не задумывался? 
бывает, смотришь на борт-ми-8п.  а нет! ми-8пс-9!!!

----------


## Бобер

АС, случайно у себя обнаружил борт 28 из "замеченных".

----------


## AC

> АС, случайно у себя обнаружил борт 28 из "замеченных".


Спасибо, *Бобер*!

----------


## An-Z

> Андрей, спасибо!
> А IMG_1543.JPG это "П"?


Всегда пажалста... "20" - это корректировщик...

----------


## An-Z

> ...П или ПН, можно определить взглянув паспорт!!! А есть ли ПН? ни кто не задумывался? 
> бывает, смотришь на борт-ми-8п.  а нет! ми-8пс-9!!!


Я так понял народ говорил о Ми-24П и Ми-24ПН, существуют оба вертолёта и визуально они отличаются легко, а вот с Ми-8 салонами-полусалонами, действительно моск сломаешь..

----------


## Бобер

AN-Z  спасибо за сызрань! 

AN-Z, мои  кадры не  выставочные, да и качество хромает!!! я не профессиональный фотограф.

"Беркут", немного фоток на стоянке.

----------


## An-Z

> AN-Z  спасибо за сызрань! 
> 
> AN-Z, мои  кадры не  выставочные, да и качество хромает!!! я не профессиональный фотограф.
> 
> "Беркут", немного фоток на стоянке.


Пажалста.. да видно, что не выстовочные - тем и ОЧЕНЬ интересны.. ну а качество, дело опыта и желания..
А Ми-24"беркуты" "свежие"? Я их лет пять не видел летающими..

----------


## Бобер

Беркут 2005 года. летают вроде бы.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

А у беркутов МИ24ВМ б\н 51 он в торжке стоит? :?:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Бобру вот  фото отсканированое ми-24 касимово 95 год

----------


## Бобер

*Кириллов Кирилл* спасибо!

----------


## AC

Пара Ми-24П из отдельного вертолетного отряда в Гудауте:
http://www.abpic.co.uk/images/images/1034377F.jpg
http://www.abpic.co.uk/images/images/1034379F.jpg
Обнаружены здесь:
http://www.abpic.co.uk/search.php?q=...rce&u=operator

----------


## AC

> *АС*
> не совсем обрезанными. как ПН.


С такими?  :D 
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1165783/L/




> Повторюсь!  П или ПН, можно определить взглянув паспорт!!! А есть ли ПН? ни кто не задумывался? 
> бывает, смотришь на борт-ми-8п.  а нет! ми-8пс-9!!!


С ПН все проще, и без усякого паспорта...  :D

----------


## Бобер

Спасибо *АС*.
но, как профессионал не соглашусь. т.к. обладаю информацией.
Задам опять вопрос. существует ли ПН? документально подтвержденный.
официальные заявления не в счет!!! :lol:  это для народа!!!
профессионалы в области авиации поймут! 
Ребяты, у кого есть Ми-24 выкладывайте!!! это тема о нем!!!

----------


## Бобер

пару фоток

----------


## Chizh

Фотографии группы "ПН-ов".
К сожалению на знаю кто автор. Скачал эти фото из инета пару лет назад.

----------


## AC

Автор фото – Валерий Матыцин (ИТАР-ТАСС) (С).
Снято в Ростове-на-Дону, 28 января 2004 г.
Вот так вот... У нас все слайды записаны...  8)  :D

----------


## RomaЯio!

:oops: извините за дурацкий вопрос.

Вопрос такой.
УСПУ-24 + ЯкБ-12.7 какой жизнью живут?

"Смотрит" ли она туда же, куда смотрит пилот, или же управляется отдельно как-то?

З.Ы. Пожалуй, МИ-24 - самый красивый вертолет.  :D

----------


## Йиржи

Замечателные фотографии, очен понравилис. Я тоже служил у Ми-24, еще при Варшавском Договоре  :Wink:

----------


## Йиржи

> :oops: извините за дурацкий вопрос.
> 
> Вопрос такой.
> УСПУ-24 + ЯкБ-12.7 какой жизнью живут?
> 
> "Смотрит" ли она туда же, куда смотрит пилот, или же управляется отдельно как-то?
> 
> З.Ы. Пожалуй, МИ-24 - самый красивый вертолет.  :D


То, что самый красивый вертолет согласен!

----------


## Мриевец

> : МИ-24 - самый красивый вертолет.  :D


Это точно. Да если еще и покрашен оригинально... Примеров множество. Вот один из них: такой красавец изображен на "двадцатьчетверке" ВВС Экваториальной Гвинеи. Рисовали, скорее всего, на АРЗ в Конотопе.

----------


## UB

RomaЯio! писал: 
 извините за дурацкий вопрос. Вопрос такой. 
УСПУ-24 + ЯкБ-12.7 какой жизнью живут? "Смотрит" ли она туда же, куда смотрит пилот, или же управляется отдельно как-то? 
-----------------
УСПУ штатно управляется оператором. Есть вращающаяся головка прицельной станции. Оператор вращая ее прицеливается, а УСПУ отслеживает азимут и угол места цели. Есть возможность управления УСПУ летчиком (переключатель есть соответствующий). При этом ЯкБ фиксируется неподвижно и летчик наводит на цель всем вертолетом.

----------


## AC

> Это точно. Да если еще и покрашен оригинально... Примеров множество. Вот один из них: такой красавец изображен на "двадцатьчетверке" ВВС Экваториальной Гвинеи. Рисовали, скорее всего, на АРЗ в Конотопе.


А нет ли у Вас общих видов гвинейских бортов? :shock:

----------


## Вячеслав

Немного офф-топа - а есть снимок Ми-6 борт 13322, что стоял рядом с чёрненькой "двадцать четвёркой"?

----------


## Бобер

Эта шестерка?
есть еще вид на нее: http://forum.airforce.ru/viewtopic.php?t=1670

----------


## Вячеслав

Да, она, спасибки!  :D

----------


## Бобер

еще пару фоток.

----------


## AC

Полеты Ми-24П курского полка:
http://www.vko.ru/DesktopModules/Art...ersion=Staging

----------


## Chizh

У нас до сих пор некоторые вертолетчики летают в кожанных шлемах?

----------


## Бобер

в кожанных жлемах-бред!!! ни кто не летает!

----------


## AC

Наши Ми-24 в Сьерра-Леоне:
http://www.pokazuha.ru/view/topic.cf...5&lenta_type=4

----------


## timsz

А вот, что с Ми-24 в Южной Африке делают:
http://www.sa-transport.co.za/aircra...hind_d_ajk.JPG

----------


## AC

Вид из положения "сидя верхом на пулемете":
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/0815441/L/
:-)

----------


## boyan

> Наши Ми-24 в Сьерра-Леоне:
> http://www.pokazuha.ru/view/topic.cf...5&lenta_type=4


Блин, они все-таки сделали это. Этот вариант модернизации предлагался для инозаказчика в 1999 году. Вот интересно разрешение МВЗ на переделку получено? или послали просто.
Если есть фото его кабины буду очень признателен.

----------


## AC

> Блин, они все-таки сделали это. Этот вариант модернизации предлагался для инозаказчика в 1999 году. Вот интересно разрешение МВЗ на переделку получено? или послали просто.
> Если есть фото его кабины буду очень признателен.


Вы, извиняюсь, о чем?  :Eek:  Какая модернизация? Это наши обычные серийные Ми-24П из Торжка в Сьерра-Леоне...

----------


## AC

А в Афгане без Ми-24 по-прежнему никуда:
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1196443/L/
http://www.airliners.net/open.file/1199068/L/

----------


## boyan

> Вы, извиняюсь, о чем?  Какая модернизация? Это наши обычные серийные Ми-24П из Торжка в Сьерра-Леоне...


Я про ЮАР.

----------


## boyan

Не ту цитату засунул извините

----------


## Шурави

> Полеты Ми-24П курского полка:
> http://www.vko.ru/DesktopModules/Art...ersion=Staging



Моджахеды называли в Афганистане Ми-24 «Колесницей дьявола». Ми-24 зарекомендовал себя хорошо и послужил отменно. Однако вертолет устарел как технически, так и морально. Сегодня лучшим боевым вертолетом в мире вполне заслуженно по совокупности характеристик считается AH-64. 

Да, для полигонов, АН-64 лучший в мире. Для войны дерьмо. Интересно, какие совокупности учитывал аФтор, наверное, отсутствие бронестекла у оператора, то что аппаратура (сложнейшая) защищает экипаж, но сама не защищена. Одна пуля и вертолёт "голубь мира".

----------


## Шурави

> в кожанных жлемах-бред!!! ни кто не летает!


Ну почему, ещё в 1996, мы использовали обычные кожаные шлемы, в "нагрузку" к которым начали "навязывать" "вёдра" ЗШ-3 (в Афганистане и Чечне, ЗШ-3Б, ужОс весом 3,5 кг). Как сейчас, не знаю.

----------


## Шурави

Мой афганский альбом: http://photofile.ru/users/mi-24v/2096867/

Моя ласточка.


Виды из кабины Ми-24:

----------


## Шурави

Впрочем, я наверху ссылку дал, если интересно, смотрите. :Smile:

----------


## Бобер

*Шурави*, а вы не потели  в кожанных шлемах? :Smile: 

по поводу Апача.  боевое применение и эксплуатация его в ираке выявило ряд недостатков! по этому поводу вроде бы и отчет накатали. впрочем, ситуация такая же, как и с Абрамсом.

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> Я про ЮАР.


Проходила информация, что договорились с милевцами они на счет этого варианта. Теперь Super-Hind'ы под авторским надзором ОКБ Миля делаются.

----------


## Шурави

> *Шурави*, а вы не потели  в кожанных шлемах?
> 
> по поводу Апача.  боевое применение и эксплуатация его в ираке выявило ряд недостатков! по этому поводу вроде бы и отчет накатали. впрочем, ситуация такая же, как и с Абрамсом.



В Афгане, кожаные шлемы с сеточкой сверху были. Нормально. Как на меня, шлем удобней ЗШ, легче.

----------


## Micro

*Шурави*, спасибо за фотки!  :Smile:  

Зав. № Вашей ласточки не помните?

----------


## Шурави

> *Шурави*, спасибо за фотки!  
> 
> Зав. № Вашей ласточки не помните?



Увы нет. Тактический 12 (синий) в 1986-87 годах. Аэродром Файзабад, приписка кундузский ОБВП.

----------


## AC

А теперь -- полеты *с* Ми-24.
"Руслан", оказывается их берет сразу четыре штуки -- по два в два ряда:
http://www.mil.gov.ua/event/view.php...4-697-3010.jpg
http://www.mil.gov.ua/event/view.php...4-697-3008.jpg
http://www.mil.gov.ua/event/view.php...4-697-3009.jpg
http://www.mil.gov.ua/event/view.php...4-697-3007.jpg
Отсюда:
http://www.mil.gov.ua/index.php?lang...b=read&id=9493

----------


## Бобер

еще пару фоток  на тему ООН

----------


## AC

> еще пару фоток  на тему ООН


Первые два -- индийские, тоже в Сьерра-Леоне:
http://www.bharat-rakshak.com/IAF/Hi...0s/Sierra.html

----------


## Бобер

еще пару фоток

----------


## Шурави

Блин, а у меня есть видео боевого вылета. Сам снимал. Как бы его урезать и знать куда выложить...

----------


## Бобер

И у меня видео есть. и  боевые вылеты, и газовки. как российских  ( военных, гражданских ) , так и зарубежных машин. только, не куда его  выкладывать! :Tongue:

----------


## Бобер

еще один снимок.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

я их видел в забытом полке НТВ, и касету давали где 24 с чинуком саревнавалась.

----------


## AC

> я их видел в забытом полке НТВ, и касету давали где 24 с чинуком саревнавалась.


А в каком это "виде спорта" Ми-24 соревновался с "Чинуком" на той кассете?  :Confused:   :Smile:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

> А в каком это "виде спорта" Ми-24 соревновался с "Чинуком" на той кассете?


я так понял что америкосы говорили, что чинук по скорости быстрей ми24 , но не там то было)) а обгон МИ24 очень красив был из под низу чинука :Cool:

----------


## Д. Евстафьев

> я так понял что америкосы говорили, что чинук по скорости быстрей ми24 , но не там то было)) а обгон МИ24 очень красив был из под низу чинука


И не удивительно. Ведь Ми-24 (под обозначением А-10) поставил в свое время рекорд скорости.

----------


## boyan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjPfzKbYDXw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZJJK-XAnso

----------


## AC

> в кожанных жлемах-бред!!! ни кто не летает!


Почему? Вот еще один "курянин" в кожаном шлеме:
http://www.vko.ru/database/images/pi...0703/96-02.jpg
(С) Георгий Данилов. Отсюда:
http://www.vko.ru/DesktopModules/Art...ersion=Staging

----------


## Бобер

я во всяком случае не  встречал. но в комплект наверное они еще входят. да и по рассказам знакомых, с афгана они не пользуются ими.

----------


## Бобер

нашел у себя еще одну фотографию с африки.

----------


## Micro

*Бобер*, спасибо и за эту фотку! 

Номер не подскажете, он плохо читается. 
Видел один UN116 - RA-24146. Но это, кажется, не он.

----------


## Бобер

с номерами туго! не записываю! :Smile:

----------


## boyan

> нашел у себя еще одну фотографию с африки.


А с какой страны? Эфиопия?

----------


## Micro

> с номерами туго! не записываю!


А на подлиннике не видно? 
22147 типа?

----------


## Бобер

*boyan*, не помню. Может эфиопия, может сьера.


*Micro*,  на подлиннике последняя цифра не разборчива. возможно 22147.

Еще несколько фотографий.

----------


## boyan

> *boyan*, не помню. Может эфиопия, может сьера.
> 
> 
> *Micro*,  на подлиннике последняя цифра не разборчива. возможно 22147.
> 
> Еще несколько фотографий.


Это Чечня? А что номера замазаны, судя по двум цифрам МВД или пограничников.

----------


## manul

> Увы нет. Тактический 12 (синий) в 1986-87 годах. Аэродром Файзабад, приписка кундузский ОБВП.


Здравствуйте,Шурави! А нет ли у Вас фото вашей машины, так сказать, в полный профиль: виды слева и справа, хотя бы черно-белые? Хотелось бы восстановить камуфляж реального "афганского" борта. Скачал все выложенные Вами фотографии, служил в ДРА в 86-87 годах срочную в Термезском пограничном отряде, своих цветных фото с Афгана, увы, нет,за Ваши огромное спасибо .

С уважением .

----------


## Бобер

*boyan*, да.

----------


## маска

> И у меня видео есть. и  боевые вылеты, и газовки. как российских  ( военных, гражданских ) , так и зарубежных машин. только, не куда его  выкладывать!


Может попробуете здесь
http://www.avsim.ru/files.phtml?folder=32

----------


## Бобер

*маска*, видео которое выложено там, мне не очень понравилось.
да и вопрос уже не актуален.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

пара горбатых.

----------


## Шурави

http://photofile.ru/users/mi-24v/video/

или

http://video.mail.ru/mail/mi-24v/254/255.html

----------


## boyan

> http://photofile.ru/users/mi-24v/video/
> 
> или
> 
> http://video.mail.ru/mail/mi-24v/254/255.html


А почему В-шка? это же П-шка. Это Ставрополь?

----------


## manul

Шурави, здравствуйте! Загляните, пожалуйста, на стр.6 в этой ветке и, если есть возможность, ответьте на мой пост.

С уважением.

----------


## Бобер

попытка модернизации ми-24

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Mi-28 weapon system and avionic test bed.

----------


## [RUS] MK

А нет ли у кого фоток кабины ПН? А то модельку леплю, да и просто есть желание глянуть! А то все общие виды, которых и так уже много...

----------


## An-Z

То что удалось сфотать.. бортачь сильно нервничал перед вылетом.. пришлось не подымая фотика..не целясь.. потому так коряво..

----------


## [RUS] MK

А почему всего один МФИ? Неужели этот экранчик так дорого стоит? ИМХО 3 штуки не сильно бы нашу армию разорили! А стрелку можно и 1 оставить (или у него таких радостей вообще нет?)... И чем вообще определяется количество МФИ в кабине? Количеством каналов, которые к ним подходят или как?

----------


## F378

> А почему всего один МФИ? Неужели этот экранчик так дорого стоит? ИМХО 3 штуки не сильно бы нашу армию разорили! А стрелку можно и 1 оставить (или у него таких радостей вообще нет?)... И чем вообще определяется количество МФИ в кабине? Количеством каналов, которые к ним подходят или как?



да колво МФи оперделяетца  колвом каналов которые может ловить тв антена вертолета

----------


## Котков Андрей

У венесуэльского два МФИ

----------


## [RUS] MK

> У венесуэльского два МФИ


Да и еще и по-хозяйски крышкой закрыт, чтоб не царапался! :Rolleyes:  Это Ми-35М2?

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Это,что за модификация?

----------


## Serega

> Это,что за модификация?


 - скорее всего ми-24К это. Фоторазведчик.

----------


## Mad_cat

ИМХО, больше похож на ХР

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Some Ми-24К photos :

----------


## xerf

> - скорее всего ми-24К это. Фоторазведчик.





> ИМХО, больше похож на ХР


Долго присматривался, снимок большой, хороший. Видно бак подвесной, на внутренних держателях блоки Б-8В20. Ничего хим. или фоторазведческого не видно...

А-а! Видно! Дверь десантного отсека не открывается, а в окне видно линзу фотика. Точно - разведчик!

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Jean-Philippe

24 на вашем фото похоже на ГСВГэшную.

----------


## Jean-Philippe

Я думаю так.  :Smile:

----------


## Snake

Не полеты конечно, но пополнить тему наверно можно...

----------


## Антон

Наро нехотелось сохздавать отдельную тему.
А некто неподскажет госпринадлежность этой машины?Она Российская или Украинская?

----------


## Mad_cat

> А некто неподскажет госпринадлежность этой машины?Она Российская или Украинская?


Хм, судя по бортовому номеру - РФ. Но есть еще один с таким номером
http://www.abpic.co.uk/photo/1021169/
Пока копался в Гугле нашел файлик с регистрационными номерами и местами приписки 
http://www.ab-ix.co.uk/Updates.pdf

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Именно этот борт, наш Российский!

----------


## AC

> Наро нехотелось сохздавать отдельную тему.
> А некто неподскажет госпринадлежность этой машины? Она Российская или Украинская?


Это Торжок...

----------


## Шурави

> Здравствуйте,Шурави! А нет ли у Вас фото вашей машины, так сказать, в полный профиль: виды слева и справа, хотя бы черно-белые? Хотелось бы восстановить камуфляж реального "афганского" борта. Скачал все выложенные Вами фотографии, служил в ДРА в 86-87 годах срочную в Термезском пограничном отряде, своих цветных фото с Афгана, увы, нет,за Ваши огромное спасибо .
> 
> С уважением .



Увы, нет. Как-то, не думалось тогда про это.

----------


## Uncle_Bu

Для разнообразия 181 бвб

----------


## AC

> Для разнообразия 181 бвб


Спасибо. А бортовой № и дата съемки известны?

----------


## manul

> Увы, нет. Как-то, не думалось тогда про это.


Жаль... А бортовой номер, насколько можно разобрать, " 02 " красный ? или желтый ?

----------


## Туляк

На странице 3:
Всегда пажалста... "20" - это корректировщик...
Миниатюры
   ------------------------------------------------
Неа. :) Это радиационно-химический разведчик.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Торжок

----------


## AC

Забавная штука на креплении вместо пушки Ми-24П:
http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?i...nknowncxd3.jpg
отседа:
http://forum.keypublishing.co.uk/sho...&postcount=310

----------


## Monox

Ми-24 вертолета на Венгрии 1.

----------


## Monox

Ми-24 вертолета на Венгрии 2.

----------


## AC

Прощай, бомба!  :Smile: 
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Bulga...24V/1481922/L/

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

МИ-24 ПН

----------


## [RUS] MK

> МИ-24 ПН


Это ЛенВО?

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

> Это ЛенВО?


Да это ЛенВО.

----------


## AC

> Это ЛенВО?


Да, это борт ЛенВО, а точнее -- 6 А ВВС и ПВО... :Smile:

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Заход на посадку МИ-24ПН в Левашево.

----------


## Бобер

еще одна 24-ка

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> еще одна 24-ка


"откуда дровишки?" (с)  :Smile: 
еще и "десятка" на заднем плане... Торжок?

----------


## Бобер

*BratPoRazumu*, вы сами все знаете. :Biggrin:  не так много мест где десяточки стоят.

----------


## Бобер

нашел у себя еще пару фоток

----------


## Бобер

еще фото ми-24

----------


## AC

> еще фото ми-24


МВД однако...  :Smile:

----------


## Бобер

*AC*, и как вы поняли что это мвд...?
по борту за вертушкой в главном плане?

----------


## AC

> *AC*, и как вы поняли что это мвд...?
> по борту за вертушкой в главном плане?


Елы-палы...  :Smile: 
Вот Вы спросили, и я поймал сам себя на том, что ошибся... Это не МВД, это авиация ФСБ...  :Smile: 
Белая полоса вдоль хвостовой балки, у МВД балка была бы окольцована поперек белым кольцом.

----------


## Бобер

*AC*, вопрос о бортах мвд освещался выше. или в теме о ми-8.  мне стало интересно с чего это вы так решили.

----------


## Бобер

стоянка ми-24

----------


## BratPoRazumu

> Елы-палы... 
> Вот Вы спросили, и я поймал сам себя на том, что ошибся... Это не МВД, это авиация ФСБ... 
> ...


и как бы не из в/ч 9807, насколько видна эмблема

----------


## Бобер

боевой вылет

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

> еще фото ми-24



У тестя диск с военными песнями там точно такаеже фотка.

----------


## Бобер

> У тестя диск с военными песнями там точно такаеже фотка.


это староые фото... хроника.

----------


## Бобер

памятник ми-24

----------


## Бобер

продолжаю. сразу не загрузились.

----------


## Бобер

и еще музейный экземпляр

----------


## AC

Торжок летает для бразильцев -- ролик "Звезды":
http://zvezdanews.ru/video/day_events/army/0035611/

----------


## Бобер

еще фотографии со стоянки

----------


## BSA

на Правдивом

----------


## Бобер

*BSA*, беркуты? какие борта сейчас летают?

----------


## BSA

> *BSA*, беркуты? какие борта сейчас летают?


это с 9 мая 09, краний раз с Торжка приходили 03 корова + 28-мые, было 15 -16 авг

----------


## AC

> это с 9 мая 09, краний раз с Торжка приходили 03 корова + 28-мые, было 15 -16 авг


А разве в августе приходила не 07-я корова?...  :Confused:

----------


## AC

> *BSA*, беркуты? какие борта сейчас летают?


Если Вы о Ми-24, то в этом годе замечены в небе, в частности, №№14, 21, 25, 32, 52, 53...  :Cool:  :Smile:

----------


## BSA

> А разве в августе приходила не 07-я корова?...


была 03 ,пришла с пазиком и волжаной

----------


## Бобер

> Если Вы о Ми-24, то в этом годе замечены в небе, в частности, №№14, 21, 25, 32, 52, 53...



*AC*, спасибо.

----------


## Бобер

> на Правдивом




*BSA*, чем то схожи фотографии.  :Smile:

----------


## BSA

еше пара с Правдивого

----------


## Бобер

еще фото со стоянок.

----------


## Arminius

Этот Mi-24 больше не летает.
Она стоит у входа в казарму в аэродроме Holzdorf. Аэродром - это примерно 100 км к югу от Берлина.

----------


## AC

> была 03 ,пришла с пазиком и волжаной


Понял, вот тут она похоже попала в кадр в тот день:
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=519897&postcount=196
 :Smile:

----------


## airwolf



----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Аллакуртинские борта.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

с зав номерами специально для Микро))

----------


## airwolf

МИ-24 из Торжка по пути на полигон  :Smile:

----------


## andrew_78

> МИ-24 из Торжка по пути на полигон


Извини, а точно твоя фотка? Сдается мне, что это братца Twister'а...

----------


## AC

> МИ-24 из Торжка по пути на полигон


Уважаемый *airwolf*, Ваше тут:
http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/luftwolf/
...я посмотрел. Спасибо большое за репортаж!  :Smile: 
А не попался ли Вам в кадр часом в Торжке борт Ми-8 №86 желтый?...  :Confused:

----------


## Антоха

> Извини, а точно твоя фотка? Сдается мне, что это братца Twister'а...


Андрей, а ты чаго такой подозрительный стал?

----------


## airwolf

> Извини, а точно твоя фотка? Сдается мне, что это братца Twister'а...


Чёрт ........ вот неудобно то вышло ...........




> Уважаемый *airwolf*, Ваше тут:
> http://photo.strizhi.info/v/airwolf/luftwolf/
> ...я посмотрел. Спасибо большое за репортаж! 
> А не попался ли Вам в кадр часом в Торжке борт Ми-8 №86 желтый?...


Я на память не помню уже-всё смешалось в доме Обломцевых  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

Кстати andrew_78 не могли бы вы уточнить про какого Твистера Вы говорите и дать ссылку на его фотографии?! Спасибо!  :Smile:

----------


## andrew_78

> Кстати andrew_78 не могли бы вы уточнить про какого Твистера Вы говорите и дать ссылку на его фотографии?! Спасибо!


Я Юру имел ввиду. Тот который авиамоделист, завсегдатай Кубинки,  главный спец по Торжку и вообще-то знаком с Airwolf  :Smile:

----------


## airwolf

> Я Юру имел ввиду. Тот который авиамоделист, завсегдатай Кубинки,  главный спец по Торжку и вообще-то знаком с Airwolf


Ах Юра ..... Когда эт его успели главным спецом назначить?!  :Eek: 
И Вы по моему ошибаетесь-он на сколько я знаю не занимается фотографией,так что сдаётца мне Вы немного ошиблись,фотка та моя  :Smile:

----------


## Sergy

> А не попался ли Вам в кадр часом в Торжке борт Ми-8 №86 желтый?...


Я снимал 86 желтый на Селигере летом 2007 :Cool: 
Но он, вроде, из Малино был, а не из Торжка...

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi....../1296684/L/

----------


## andrew_78

> Ах Юра ..... Когда эт его успели главным спецом назначить?!


В таких темах (как показывает практика) главными не назначают, а самопровозглашаются : ) Во всяком случае инициативу (на “стрижах”  т.д. и т.п.) в направлении 344 цбп проявлял он.




> И Вы по моему ошибаетесь-он на сколько я знаю не занимается фотографией,так что сдаётца мне Вы немного ошиблись,фотка та моя


Прояснил я ситуацию. 17 октября с.г.он мне показывал на своем ноуте кучу аналогичных фот “воздух-воздух” вот и показалось что уже видел этот кадр. Выкладывать полёты на полигон в сеть он не рискует. Чьи какие кадры, снятые с ракурсов с разницей в полградуса, кто больше держал фотокамеру, а кто видео, кто был главным организатором и а кто исполнителем той поездки  – как я понял он  сам с Руденко ещё не разобрался  до конца. Ну да это их дела и обсуждать я не собираюсь. Единственное, я предполагал, что только эти двое,  кто полулегально снимал на полетах с борта. Оказывается что по прошествии времени в Торжке  уже толпа побывала, в том числе и полетала… И обсуждаемая фотка не имеет к тому визиту никакого отношения. Был неправ, звиняйте.

----------


## Йиржи

При Варшавском договоре!

----------


## AC

> Я снимал 86 желтый на Селигере летом 2007
> Но он, вроде, из Малино был, а не из Торжка...
> 
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi....../1296684/L/


86-й в Торжке 29.08.2009 г.:
http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/obezian.../121726?page=6
Но в этом репортаже он только частичноь в кадр попал...  :Frown:

----------


## [RUS] MK



----------


## dragan_mig31

here you are some macedonian AF hinds

----------


## dragan_mig31

some more

----------


## Micro

> с зав номерами специально для Микро))


Cпасибо большое! 
Бывший 02 красный и 06 красный.

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Когда Прибылово получали МИ-24ПН, свои старые они передали в Аллакуртию.

----------


## AC

125 овэ БФ (немного видео):
http://zvezdanews.ru/video/day_events/army/0038764/

----------


## airwolf

[QUOTE=AC;50432]125 овэ БФ (немного видео):
http://zvezdanews.ru/video/day_events/army/0038764/[/QUO
иnтересная пушечка у него-что за модификация?

----------


## AC

[QUOTE=airwolf;50436]


> 125 овэ БФ (немного видео):
> http://zvezdanews.ru/video/day_events/army/0038764/[/QUO
> иnтересная пушечка у него-что за модификация?


Дык, Ми-24ВП...

----------


## Pilot

Ми-24ПН Торжок

----------


## Pilot

На аэродром Кресты прилетел вертолет :)

----------


## AC

> На аэродром Кресты прилетел вертолет :)


Это они...  :Smile: 

"В Псковской области завершилось командно-штабное учение с 76-й гвардейской десантно-штурмовой дивизией <...>
Учение проводилось в период с 22 по 26 марта в городе Пскове и на полигоне Струги Красные <...>
*Действия десантников поддерживали* самолёты Су-27 и *вертолеты Ми-24*...".
http://www.mil.ru/info/1069/details/...shtml?id=71605

----------


## Pilot

да, два ПНа и Ми-8

----------


## AC

Прибыловские ПН:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...4PN/1678121/L/

----------


## elevon

а почему у них хвостовые опоры разные?

----------


## Monox

2001.04.12.  

715 тактический номер Ми-14 вертолет столкнулся с сопровождающим 579 тактический. Экипаж вертолета пострадали в другой экипаж вертолета погибли.

----------


## Monox



----------


## Кириллов Кирилл



----------


## ZIGZAG

Кириллов Кирилл,а тот верхний Ми-24п бортовой 05 он,в ремонте или отлетался?

----------


## Кириллов Кирилл

Этого незнаю, недавно еще летал. Но мне почемуто думается, что все тк ПН тоже 05 красный.

----------


## Бобер

случайное фото

----------


## nike8887

Есть у кого-нибудь фото грузового отсека (нужно то, что у него внутри) Ми-24? Нужно для 3D модели...

----------


## AC

> Есть у кого-нибудь фото грузового отсека (нужно то, что у него внутри) Ми-24? Нужно для 3D модели...


http://russianplanes.net/ID33275
http://russianplanes.net/ID33276
http://russianplanes.net/ID33277

----------


## nike8887

> http://russianplanes.net/ID33275
> http://russianplanes.net/ID33276
> http://russianplanes.net/ID33277


Спасибо  :Smile:

----------


## dexter

> Есть у кого-нибудь фото грузового отсека (нужно то, что у него внутри) Ми-24? Нужно для 3D модели...


http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...asc&&start=160

----------


## nike8887

> http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...asc&&start=160


Ага, спасибо, уже есть эти фотки  :Smile:  Вполне достаточно уже  :Wink:

----------


## AC

> Есть у кого-нибудь фото грузового отсека (нужно то, что у него внутри) Ми-24? Нужно для 3D модели...


Вот тут еще появились!
http://twower.livejournal.com/485690.html

----------


## Monox

Ми-24Д, V и P в скором времени будет удален из hadrendből вертолетов.

----------


## Monox



----------


## Monox



----------


## Pilot

В горах Кавказа

----------


## Pilot

На учении ВДВ при форсировании Оки.

----------


## Бобер

Pilot, еще меньше фото не было? :Biggrin: 

экспонаты.

----------


## AC

> экспонаты.


Миротворческий вариант что ли? Пулемет то где??  :Smile:

----------


## Бобер

> Миротворческий вариант что ли? Пулемет то где??


сняли за ненадобностью

----------


## Виталик

Я сразу извиняюсь, если не в тему-удалите. Просто глянул, таких фото тут нет.

----------


## Виталик

Перед полетом технику и оружие надо освятить.
<снято в 2008-2009>

----------


## Виталик

Тула. Клоково.

----------


## zemvit

Интересно было поглядеть фото, управляемость вертолетом, очень трудна? В фото столько всего... непонятного...

----------


## An-Z

Воистину, чудак способен задать вопрос, на который не ответит и сотня мудрецов. :Wink:  Отвечу фотографиями)))

----------


## aviator

Поддержу свои любимые Ми!!!

----------


## Виталик

Немного из Пугачева. Саратов.

----------


## Djoker

393-я АвБ АА (г. Кореновск):

Ми-24П б/н 20 красный (вертолет новой, серой окраски):





Ми-35М б/н 36 красный:



Владимир Путин на авиабазе в Кореновске (фоторепортаж) | ЮГА.ру

----------


## Djoker

> Ми-24П б/н 20 красный (вертолет новой, серой окраски)


Плюс Ми-24П б/н 20 желтый  ;)  :



Современные Российские ВС - 3 (Страница 1107) - Форум - Глобальная Авантюра

----------


## Djoker



----------


## aviator

Кстати с Буденновска забрали эти "машинки"..
В Торжке они теперь

----------


## Djoker

378-ая АвБ АА (г. Вязьма):



Денис Мокрушин - Вернулся с авиабазы

----------


## AC

> Кстати с Буденновска забрали эти "машинки"..
> В Торжке они теперь


А какие "эти"? №№ 32 и 33 ???

----------


## aviator

> А какие "эти"? №№ 32 и 33 ???



Да. Вообщем сказали что забрали все(сколько было не ведаю) ... лично видел один летающий и один дербанится на запчасти(пока не пришлют)

----------


## Djoker

> Да. Вообщем сказали что забрали все(сколько было не ведаю) ...





> Из 22 машин Ми-35М, заказанных Министерством обороны России по контракту 2010 года, "Роствертол" к настоящему времени уже поставил 10 вертолетов. Из них первые четыре вертолета с бортовыми номерами "50 желтый", "51 желтый", "54 желтый" и "56 желтый" были в конце 2011 года поставлены в Центр боевого применения и переучивания летного состава ВВС России в Торжке, а еще две машины с бортовыми номерами "32 голубой" и "33 голубой" получила авиабаза в Буденновске. В марте 2012 года авиабаза в Буденновске получила еще четыре вертолета Ми-35М с бортовыми номерами "34 голубой", "35 голубой", "36 голубой" и "37 голубой".


bmpd - Ми-35М в Буденновске




> Готовятся к отправке 3 машины б/н 33-35 номера красные


Ми-24(35) - Page 16 - ED Forums

Для Кореновска видимо...

----------


## aviator

07 желтый.... встречал один раз в 2010 в Торжке. Клинские на нем тренировались .  Может кто знает чей и где он сейчас.

----------


## An-Z

Этот?
 
Клинская машина...

----------


## aviator

да. он самый. спасибо. что-то я его пропустил. видимо не совпадали мы в Клину

----------


## Djoker

Кабина Ми-35М:



Men at work - Раздел техно - Фотографии на Фото.Сайте - Photosight.ru

----------


## Djoker

Необычный Ми-24 под Читой:






> Сегодня, а/б "Черёмушки". Борт получил необычный камуфляж, учитывая какой ныне стандарт... и странный мини-номер "6-18"


Ми-24/Ми-35/Ми-35М &bull; Форум "Стелс машины"

----------


## Alexey_VVO

Это перуанские Ми-25, проходящие ремонт на 810 АРЗ по контракту от сентября 2010 г. Всего планируется отремонтировать шесть бортов

----------


## Djoker

Новый Ми-35М б/н 34 красный на 393-ой АвБ АА (г. Кореновск):

----------


## Павел1988

Двадцатьвосьмерки с новыми Бн и явно не залетные, а уже свои. БН непонятно, то ли черные, то и синие...

----------


## Djoker

> БН непонятно, то ли черные, то и синие...


Вроде хорошо видно что б/н красные...  :Confused:

----------


## Djoker

http://ria.ru/arms/20120813/722531848.html




> *Шесть вертолетов Ми-35М, как ожидается, поступят в ЮВО до конца года* 
> 
> 
> 
>  МОСКВА, 13 авг - РИА Новости. Шесть новых вертолетов Ми-35М могут поступить в Южный военный округ (ЮВО) до конца 2012 года, сообщил РИА Новости в понедельник начальник пресс-службы ЮВО полковник Игорь Горбуль. 
> 
>  "Не исключено, что к концу 2012 года армейская авиация ЮВО может пополниться еще шестью новыми вертолетами Ми-35М", - сказал Горбуль. 
> 
>  Он отметил, что очередная партия Ми-35М недавно поступила на авиабазу армейской авиации ЮВО, дислоцированную в Краснодарском крае. "Фактически к нам (пока) поступило два вертолета", - пояснил Горбуль. 
> ...

----------


## Djoker

Ещё один кореновский Ми-35М б/н 33 красный:





Праздничные мероприятия по случаю празднования 100-летия ВВС России на 393 авиабазе 12.08.2012 года. Фото- и видеоотчёт - Виртуальный Кореновск

----------


## Djoker

> Ещё один кореновский Ми-35М б/н 33 красный


Ещё фото:



Ми-24В:



kuban_spotting - 393-я авиабаза 100 лет ВВС

----------


## Djoker

> Тем временем, в Чкаловске на 150 АРЗ, всем госдепам назло продолжают КВР второй партии Ми-25 для ВСС Сирии:
> 
> 
> 
> Опознавательные знаки и даже предупреждающую надпись на хвостовой балке заклеили оберточной бумагой... Наверное, шоб Хиллари Клинтон не догадалась... :) На заднем плане ещё два "сирийских" борта, которым почему то решили не обновлять камуфляж:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


МИ-24 часть третья

----------


## Djoker

Новый Ми-35М б/н 35 красный на праздновании 100-летия ВВС в Ростове:



ROV аэропорт Ростов-на-Дону/ ростовские споттинги - Страница 342 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU

----------


## AC

> МИ-24 часть третья


Это Ми-*3*5, а вот на заднем плане действительно Ми-25.

----------


## Fencer

Выложу свои фото Ми-24А в Центральном музее вооруженных сил в Москве.Снято 16.03.2008 года.

----------


## AndyM

"Тем временем, в Чкаловске на 150 АРЗ, всем госдепам назло продолжают КВР второй партии Ми-25 для ВСС Сирии:"

Я думаю, что 960 является вертолета в Судане.
Цвет является неправильным для Сирии. Кроме того, Сирия использует арабские цифры.

----------


## Djoker

Перуанские Ми-24:









Разные интересные фото ‡кто,чего,где увидел интересного

----------


## Monox

Это был очень хороший воздух шоу!

----------


## Djoker

Ми-35М кореновской АвБ:









Б/н 37 красный:



На Кубани испытали новейшие ударные боевые вертолеты Ми-35М - Фотогалерея Российской газеты

----------


## Карабас-Барабас

Djoker - за "перуанцев" - спасибо!

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## boyan

Кто угадает что это ? :)

----------


## Антон

> Кто угадает что это ? :)


Кабина летчика на Ми-35? :Rolleyes:

----------


## dexter

> Кто угадает что это ? :)


Небось американские шпионы выстроились в очередь на получение оригинала столь качественной и информативной фотографии  :Wink:

----------


## boyan

> Небось американские шпионы выстроились в очередь на получение оригинала столь качественной и информативной фотографии


Стараемся, иначе ниеинтересно. Это случайно получилось. :)

----------


## Fencer

Фото Ми-24П 11 А ВВС и ПВО во время выставки по случаю учений Тыла ВВС России "Крыло-2007" на аэродроме Хабаровск-Большой 19 июля 2007 года.Бортовой номер и полк точно не скажу.Если кто знает,то напишите.

----------


## Fencer

Посадка Ми-24П б/н 21 и 22 жёлтые 11 А ВВС и ПВО на участок автомобильной трассы Хабаровск - Комсомольск-на-Амуре во время учений Тыла ВВС России "Крыло-2007" 19 июля 2007 года.Полк точно не скажу.Если кто знает,то напишите.

----------


## Виталик

Как правильно распознать? Это 30-Белый или 30-Черный?

----------


## Sr10

> Как правильно распознать? Это 30-Белый или 30-Черный?


Белый контур. С 70-х такой тип б/н на камуфляже использовался.

----------


## AC

> Как правильно распознать? Это 30-Белый или 30-Черный?


На самом деле он "30 синий":
Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU - Показать сообщение отдельно - Реестр Ми-24

----------


## SergeyL

Ми-35

----------


## Monox

Прекрасно отремонтированные вертолеты в Венгрии.

----------


## mestni

Запад-2013, начало :)

----------


## boyan

> Запад-2013, начало :)


Круто, старичок на старичке

----------


## -=AMA=-

Небольшой фотоотчет с УТП на аэродроме Клин-5

----------


## -=AMA=-

Летние УТП в Торжке

Ми-24П (RF-93082) (11 желтый) ВВС


Ми-24П (RF-92575) (15 желтый) ВВС

----------


## -=AMA=-

Еще Клин-5

----------


## Djoker

Иракские Ми-35М:





http://news.yahoo.com/photos/iraqi-s...141934542.html
http://news.yahoo.com/photos/mi-35-a...141431415.html

----------


## Djoker



----------


## AC

Полеты на авиабазе Эребуни 26.12.2013 г.:
AirReview - ВВС Армении - эскадрилья Ми-24 (Эребуни)
(С) Армен Гаспарян

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> 


Это вежливые люди на вежливых Ми-8 и Ми-35 в Бельбек полетели)) 
Вежливы люди в вежливом Крыме
В вежливой форме вежливо просят,
Как-то не хочется ссориться с ними,
Ведь даже оружие вежливо носят.

Вежливы каски,под масками лица,
Вежливы даже, поверьте, машины,
Вот, полюбуйся на это, столица,
Вежливый – это по-нашему мирный.

В вежливом небе летают вертушки,
Вежливо лопасти в небе стрекочут,
Вежливый катер не хочет войнушки.
Он патрулирует. Вежливо очень. (с)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Ирак:



Tout sur la défense au Maghreb: New Pictures of Iraqi Mi35

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

На пилонах ПТБ и пушечные контейнеры.

----------


## piotr22

Моя живопись. Гуашь 41x32cm. Польский Ми-24Д по старому мосту в городе Tczew. более Mi-24D i most w Tczewie - Blog Sztuka i technika - Arteast. Sztuka i technika.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Утро в Феодосии. Вертолёты. утро в Феодосии.вертолёты - YouTube

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## xasan

Интересно, что за низкие полеты? Патрулирование? Ми-35 хищно смотрится на вираже.:)
Почему не выпускают тепловые ловушки, как на видео AH-64 Apache, при низких полетах? Есть ли в этом необходимость или проще скрыться в складках местности?

----------


## Антон

> Интересно, что за низкие полеты? Патрулирование? Ми-35 хищно смотрится на вираже.:)
> Почему не выпускают тепловые ловушки, как на видео AH-64 Apache, при низких полетах? Есть ли в этом необходимость или проще скрыться в складках местности?


против кого в Крыму ЛТЦ выпускать то?

----------


## Djoker



----------


## FLOGGER

Еще один Ми-24.

----------


## AC

Редкий экземпляр: украинский *Ми-24ВП* "06 желтый" сегодня в небе в районе Славянска:
http://media.zenfs.com/en_us/News/ap...706700e34c.jpg
(С)АР источник:
https://ph.news.yahoo.com/photos/ukr...165625343.html

----------


## aviator

Кипр Ми-35П (автор пишет Ми-35М)

Интересно насколько это все таки Ми-35
Винты от Ми-24П,пушка,но  шасси не убираются.

Вот тут по ссылке видно,что и крыло короткое: 

17.03.12 Вертолеты Ми-35П ВВС Национальной гвардии Кипра - Военный паритет

----------


## Fencer

Вопрос знатокам.
Пост # 2: Ми-24 (32 желтый) Парад Победы 2014 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
Ми-35М?

----------


## aviator

> Вопрос знатокам.
> Пост # 2: Ми-24 (32 желтый) Парад Победы 2014 - Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU
> Ми-35М?


Да именно Ми-35М

----------


## aviator

Парадная группа. Репетиция и пилотаж над Кубинкой

----------


## Fencer

> Парадная группа. Репетиция и пилотаж над Кубинкой


У Ми-35М б/н 51 желтый какой регистрационный номер RF-?На фотографиях не разобрать.RF-91272?

----------


## aviator

> У Ми-35М б/н 51 желтый какой регистрационный номер RF-?На фотографиях не разобрать.RF-91272?


Да 51 желтый 91272

----------


## Hokum

Кубинка, 3 мая 2014, 51 желтый

----------


## Alex Babashov

Кто подскажет что за модификация ? 
Похож на Ми24П но тут шасси не убириются, с другой стороны похож на МИ-24ПН но в носу нет "клыка"

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ми-35П ВВС Кипра

----------


## Alex Babashov

> Ми-35П ВВС Кипра


 Меня смущает что тут не убираются шасси, а на Ми35П вроде как шасси убираются. Или для Кипра была сделана специальная версия Ми35П ?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вы правы, вообще с этим вертолетом путаница какая-то.
На фото однозначно кипрская машина.
По всяким справочникам они проходят как Ми-35П.
Но имеется неубираемое шасси и короткое крыло (на других фотографиях кипрских Ми-35). 
Некоторые источники говорят, что это Ми-35ПМ. Но рулевой винт-то обычный...

----------


## aviator

> Вы правы, вообще с этим вертолетом путаница какая-то.
> На фото однозначно кипрская машина.
> По всяким справочникам они проходят как Ми-35П.
> Но имеется неубираемое шасси и короткое крыло (на других фотографиях кипрских Ми-35). 
> Некоторые источники говорят, что это Ми-35ПМ. Но рулевой винт-то обычный...


Дим в 2003 году ПМ стоял на Максе... Там клык торчит..
А вообще если не ошибаюсь поставки этого вертолета были  секретными.
Через год только сказали.  Инфы в Инете по ним практически нет.
спрошу при случае ребят. Может кто помнит

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Вы правы, вообще с этим вертолетом путаница какая-то.
> На фото однозначно кипрская машина.
> По всяким справочникам они проходят как Ми-35П.
> Но имеется неубираемое шасси и короткое крыло (на других фотографиях кипрских Ми-35). 
> Некоторые источники говорят, что это Ми-35ПМ. Но рулевой винт-то обычный...


Есть же российские модернизированные Ми-24 с коротким крылом, "законтренным" шасси и обычным РВ. Тут, видимо, пошли тем же путем. Отличия традиционно для экспортных машин только в оборудовании, почему и нет "клыка".

----------


## CRC

Soviet special avionics and more...Soviet special avionics module, S3M 3M - YouTube

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Есть же российские модернизированные Ми-24 с коротким крылом, "законтренным" шасси и обычным РВ. Тут, видимо, пошли тем же путем. Отличия традиционно для экспортных машин только в оборудовании, почему и нет "клыка".


Антон, проблема не в том, что он модернизированный, а в том, как его классифицировать :) Под индекс 35П он не очень подходит, а именно этот индекс выдают почти все источники по Кипру.

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Антон, проблема не в том, что он модернизированный, а в том, как его классифицировать :) Под индекс 35П он не очень подходит, а именно этот индекс выдают почти все источники по Кипру.


Вспомни, сколько вариантов было у Су-35, МиГ-29СМТ, МиГ-29К и т.п. и не парь себе мозг. :) В хитросплетениях всяческих модификаций уже сотрудники самих ОКБ разобраться не могут.

----------


## aviator

> Вспомни, сколько вариантов было у Су-35, МиГ-29СМТ, МиГ-29К и т.п. и не парь себе мозг. :) В хитросплетениях всяческих модификаций уже сотрудники самих ОКБ разобраться не могут.


задал вопрос одному из командиров,который в основном на ми-8 летал: Чем отличаются ми-8 Мт,Т,МТВ итд... ответ после недолгой паузы был : х....й знает чем )))))

----------


## Д.Срибный

Да что говорить о летчиках, если ОКБ само вносит путаницу. Вот из интервью директора МВЗ:
- В рекламных материалах МВЗ встречаются вертолеты с обозначениями Ми-35ПМ и Ми-24ПН. В чем заключаются конструктивные отличия между ними?


- Это немножко старые обозначения, которые существовали на этапе опытных работ. Было несколько модификаций машин Ми-35 с разными вариантами российского БРЭО, новой несущей системой, новыми двигателями ВК-2500. На сегодня, если говорить об облике серийных или предсерийных образцов, имеется два вертолета: Ми-24ПН, который, как мы уже говорили, начал поступать в войска, и экспортный вариант Ми-35М. Ми-24ПН - это ночная машина с неподвижной пушечной установкой и стандартной несущей системой. Ми-35М имеет несколько иную конфигурацию с подвижной пушечной установкой в носовой части, иной прицел и несущую систему от Ми-28Н.


Т.е. что такое Ми-35ПМ тоже непонятно...

----------


## aviator

> Да что говорить о летчиках, если ОКБ само вносит путаницу. Вот из интервью директора МВЗ:
> - В рекламных материалах МВЗ встречаются вертолеты с обозначениями Ми-35ПМ и Ми-24ПН. В чем заключаются конструктивные отличия между ними?
> 
> 
> - Это немножко старые обозначения, которые существовали на этапе опытных работ. Было несколько модификаций машин Ми-35 с разными вариантами российского БРЭО, новой несущей системой, новыми двигателями ВК-2500. На сегодня, если говорить об облике серийных или предсерийных образцов, имеется два вертолета: Ми-24ПН, который, как мы уже говорили, начал поступать в войска, и экспортный вариант Ми-35М. Ми-24ПН - это ночная машина с неподвижной пушечной 
> установкой и стандартной несущей системой. Ми-35М имеет несколько иную конфигурацию с подвижной пушечной установкой в носовой части, иной прицел и несущую систему от Ми-28Н.
> 
> 
> Т.е. что такое Ми-35ПМ тоже непонятно...


"Ржунимагу" Все,что хочешь запроси,но я не дам и не проси ))))

----------


## FLOGGER

> не парь себе мозг.  В хитросплетениях всяческих модификаций уже сотрудники самих ОКБ разобраться не могут.


Это верно. Только наивные думают, что сейчас есть четкие отличия. В один тип ф-жа могут напихать что угодно. Т. е. он внешне может быть МТВ-5, если имеют в виду "утиный нос" и рампу, а по всему остальному - МТВ.  Все границы уже давно размыты. МТ может быть с двиг-ми ВМовскими. И как его считать, МТ или МТВ?



> Чем отличаются ми-8 Мт,Т,МТВ итд... ответ после недолгой паузы был : х....й знает чем


Ну это уж какой-то очень странный "командир". Мягко говоря.

----------


## Djoker

> Дагестан, окраина Ботлиха.



Фотография Возвращаясь с задачи... из раздела техно №5499291 - фото.сайт - Photosight.ru

----------


## aviator

> Ну это уж какой-то очень странный "командир". Мягко говоря.


Ничего удивительного. Опять же не раз летал с летчиками на Ми-8 МТКО,так ни модификации не знали,да и половины предназначения.. ТОлько управляемость Ми-8

----------


## FLOGGER

> так ни модификации не знали,да и половины предназначения.. ТОлько управляемость Ми-8


Да, верно, так  бывает. Особенно по части доп. спцоборудования. Но отличать Т от МТ(и далее) - то он должен.

----------


## FLOGGER

> По всяким справочникам они проходят как Ми-35П.


Точно так и есть. И на нем самом есть бумага, где написано: Ми-35п.

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

> An interior view shows the cockpit of a Mi-35M helicopter during the event titled the "Innovations Day" organized by Russia's Western military command at Levashovo airbase outside St. Petersburg, June 6, 2014.



http://news.yahoo.com/photos/interio...145325264.html

----------


## AC

> http://news.yahoo.com/photos/interio...145325264.html


Это Ми-24ПН б/н "30 красный". Перед ним виден Ми-24П б/н "47 красный". В Левашово Ми-35М не было вообще...

----------


## Djoker

&#x202b;طيران جيش العراقي- تدمير مواقع داعش التكفيري Iraqi Mi35m strike ISIL hideouts&#x202c;&lrm; - YouTube
&#x202b;طائرة مي 35 العراقية تدمر عجلة لداعش الوهابي Iraqi Mi35m&#x202c;&lrm; - YouTube

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Fencer

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

*Летчики ЦВО провели уникальную операцию по переброске вертолетов на самолете "Руслан"*



[









ИТАР-ТАСС: Новости Урала - Летчики ЦВО провели уникальную операцию по переброске вертолетов на самолете "Руслан"

----------


## AC

> *Летчики ЦВО провели уникальную операцию по переброске вертолетов на самолете "Руслан"*


"Руслан" -- *82039*:
Авиационный форум AVIAFORUM.RU - Показать сообщение отдельно - немного фото из Толмачево
✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация
Лётчики ЦВО провели уникальную операцию по переброске вертолётов на борту транспортного самолёта «Руслан» : Министерство обороны Российской Федерации

----------


## Алеут

Работает иракский Ми-35М:




И парочка фото.

----------


## Алеут

Ещё Ирак.

----------


## -=AMA=-

*Ми-35М (RF-91245) (56-желтый) ВВС*

----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker



----------


## Djoker

Летающая лаборатория - демонстратор технологий перспективного скоростного винтокрыла(?):


fotografersha: Что скрывает МАКС?

----------


## Djoker

Этап военных учений "Центр-2015" в районе г. Вятские Поляны - Киров, жизнь, фотографии

----------


## Карес Вандор

Фото Ми-24Д Музея ВВС ЮГВ (Венгрия, 4 км от аэр. Кунмадараш).

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

Ми-35МС воздушный лимузин - Aviadrive

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

«Вертолеты России» запустили серию лётных испытаний нового экспериментального вертолёта

----------


## ПСП

Стрельба ...

----------


## Avia M

Не полёт, но отличный вертолёт!

----------


## Nasok

Морозец.

----------


## SergeyL



----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

> 


Может быть перенести ролик в ветку Ми-35?

----------


## Djoker

«АВІАКОН» ВІДРЕМОНТУВАВ І МОДЕРНІЗУВАВ 14 ВЕРТОЛЬОТІВ – Укроборонпром

----------


## Djoker

Ми-24ПН в Судане




> Military helicopter gunships sit parked at the airport in Juba, South Sudan, Dec. 30, 2013. AP Photo/Ben Curtis

----------


## OKA

"Учения монгольской армии на бывшем советском военном аэродроме "Налайх"

     

Oстальные фото здесь : 

Учения монгольской армии на бывшем советском военном аэродроме "Налайх": dambiev

----------


## Djoker

«Крокодилы» Ми-24 на работе : safaniuk

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## OKA

"Кадры полетов миротворческой эскадрильи ЗВО " Информация о ВВС России из различных источников.

----------


## OKA

Встретились фото Ми-24/35 :

   

и пр. 

Mi-24/Mi-35 Hind | Military Edge


Может было уже..


Множество фото и видео про Сирию разных лет :

  

Нумерация :



Вертолёты с 6мин.




The Boresight: The Plunge: Syria’s Decsent Into Civil War


В т.ч. и др. аппаратов, например :

  и т.д.

В конце множество разных линков, есть недействительные.

" SyAAF combat aircraft being photographed in action [ACIG]:

Damascus Darayyah 18-Jan 2013, Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3W20SlC_C8
Damascus Erbeen 18-Jan 2013, MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAKu5gAVE9k
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 18-Jan 2013, MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Dc_t2G1BZI
Idleb Kafar Takhareem 18-Jan 2013, Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdvQuxySgEs
Idleb Ma'arret Annu'man 18-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkg6crahJE0
Aleppo Anadan 18-Jan 2013 L-39: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NsrP41TbKM
Aleppo Qweres AFB 18-Jan 2013, L-39 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-NbneJrKxQ
Hama Hyaleen 19-Jan 2013, Su-24MK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKJXleS5aQM
Idleb Al Hebbeit 19-Jan 2013 Su-22   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qEjQy_RdKM
Damascus Erbeen 19-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLRfqf8uu3M
Damascus Erbeen 19-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2o_WcJGAGg
Damascus M'addamiyet AlSham 19-Jan 2013 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hl55QPE-X3Q
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 19-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG7_UDKczBU
Damascus Darayyah 19-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UKjSFG6ADQ
Damascus Darayyah 19-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlmjVc74Pjs
Deir Ezzour Deir Ezzour 19-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03NeiK0Gkwg
Homs Homs 20-Jan 2013 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CAjph8WT_o
Homs Homs 20-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jGOKgezKTtM
Aleppo Qweres AFB 20-Jan 2013 L-39 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cNsnk5jSGw
Aleppo Qweres AFB 20-Jan 2013 L-39 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7y5syyjEa8
Deir Ezzour Mayadeen 20-Jan 2013 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9WGHXN3laM
Damascus Douma 20-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiojbzzBMSg
Hama Khan Sheikhoun 20-Jan 2013 Su-24MK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pRl5TQtxclw
Idleb Wadi Eldheif 21-Jan 2013 Su-22 or L-39 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUQJIgQiLoU
Aleppo Qweres AFB 21-Jan 2013 L-39 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ysV2uSgGwI
Hama Latamneh 21-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBkA6lh1ic0
Homs Bwedha AsSharqyieh 21-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_crT5Sh26nU
Damascus Erbeen 21-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gu6aQmJlXa4
Damascus Erbeen 21-Jan 2013 UAV http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3zhTsOU5-U
Damascus Darayyah 21-Jan 2013 UAV http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKarXCQHzjg
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 21-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6XLchA5jmg
Damascus Douma 21-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUuLvSIv0gc
Damascus Douma 21-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HR2jD-WdSqM
Damascus Aqraba 22-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZvM6Lx9Dyo
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 22-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBWfNxuj36c
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 22-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZImKjnZiKQ
Damascus Erbeen 22-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8Okvvh6Ej8


Updated list of Aircraft and Air Vehicles Spotted over Syria from 12 Jan. till 17 Jan. 2013 [ACIG]:

Deir Ezzour Deir Ezzour 12-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3ZsJhtzSlY
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 12-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw4E-8n8FCI
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 12-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkgQLQvncVM
Damascus Aqraba 12-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d90MIvMjHYI
Damascus Hammouriyeh 12-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-r4Xd-HWxVs
Damascus Douma 12-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhNmsKa6wz8
Hama Hama 12-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RzmXFUWHq1E
Aleppo Sleib 13-Jan 2013 L-39 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_3Fb41Y1CA
Idleb Ma'arret Annu'man 13-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pg361TQv8Q
Idleb Deir Sunbul 13-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I92h7HB9d2c
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 13-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xT9y9LM1EQ
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 13-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W9emqsWOmjA
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 13-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqgMLqMWu90
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 13-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmdWwBs-MkI
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 13-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9si1tm4c-PY
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 13-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIpUeA5Uw6g
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 13-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNScFYHWSnM
Hama Tayyibat al Imam 13-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YixYLkeJgCQ
Hama Tayyibat al Imam 13-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDcgn1aXF90
Hama Ltamneh 13-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nntp6kKhqJo
Aleppo Mennekh 14-Jan 2013 L-39 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNgo0TAM0xM
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 14-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rjTR74ZcurE
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 14-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CelvJDsCpk
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 14-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ov_JzVfnH0
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 14-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C51dKGgDlfY
Deir Ezzour Deir Ezzour 14-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BpyeAMKwHPs
Deir Ezzour Deir Ezzour 14-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jerSPZvkuSg
Deir Ezzour Deir Ezzour 14-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bxdwGuFOAg
Aleppo Mennekh 15-Jan 2013 L-39 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7-HB_xh8p8
Homs Homs 15-Jan 2013 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QHecwV87Ys
Damascus Saqba 15-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhGbJgbj3cU
Damascus Zamalka 15-Jan 2013 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gawvyx3ZXNc
Idleb Taftanaz 15-Jan 2013 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GU2qfj1A-5w
Hama Latamneh 15-Jan 2013 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OG5tdmRsVdw
Homs Talbeeseh 16-Jan 2013 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ev70ZMOqUPs
Damascus M'addamiyet AlSham 16-Jan 2013 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksgbayO419I
Damascus Harasta 16-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YaXlfgqvKAw
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 16-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JsIkMYrpXA
Damascus Hammouriyeh 16-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wChdppzRtY
Damascus Hammouriyeh 16-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LmOSNryoY1M
Damascus Erbeen 16-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqKBTcIxYUo
Dara'a Busra Harir 16-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3xq16fpTmQ
Idleb Jabal Azzawiyah 17-Jan 2013 Su-24MK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcX-TvrjoJA
Idleb Jabal Azzawiyah 17-Jan 2013 Su-24MK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o-fGNSGWhJw
Damascus Babbila 17-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1sl7MmX4OE
Damascus Darayyah 17-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtdP1gj8ihg
Damascus Darayyah 17-Jan 2013 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=028UpjDhehs
Damascus Saqba 17-Jan 2013 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uw8kDW5y2o8
Dara'a Busra Harir 17-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zAo_yW7QxY
Aleppo Aleppo 17-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upxYUpwcPgM
Homs Talbeeseh 17-Jan 2013 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBOXUg7pZRQ
Homs Rastan 17-Jan 2013 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCA5J0SKHBo
Homs Homs 17-Jan 2013 Su-22M-4 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cHUkyUoIl94
Deir Ezzour Albukamal 17-Jan 2013 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kyjOtwqSz4M

Aircraft and Air Vehicles over Syria (03-Nov to 09-Nov  2012) [ACIG] :
Aleppo Aleppo 03-11-2012 L-39  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08O_vOjF3aU
Damascus Saqba 03-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1I_gqebWfrc
Damascus Saqba 03-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... N3G-S2hBvA
Damascus Douma 03-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... Z-knEg0CdQ
Damascus Kafar Batna 03-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... b3X5fBdrFM
Damascus Kafar Batna 03-11-2012 Su-24MK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpKtyGUpAfo
Damascus Kafar Batna 03-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu1TBHAOuXI
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 03-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiF154qghyg
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 03-11-2012 Su-24MK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkOeFfiAGUQ
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 03-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Bkpja2fP38
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 03-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDo8tdz0fAc
Damascus Erbeen 03-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XODPGslb2f4
Damascus Qaboon 03-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Oc2d7le ... ture=share
Idleb Bennesh 03-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPWoggr-Rl4
Idleb Unknown 03-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYkk_x8-9CM
Idleb Armanaz 03-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... fWv_PKPzI#!
Idleb Taftanaz 03-11-2012 Su-24MK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjzVynZZf4Y
Idleb Taftanaz 03-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... v1O6Y1-oPk
Idleb Taftanaz 03-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... A-WEL1lJxI
Idleb Taftanaz 03-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... 5RQZX_2Ex4
Aleppo Aleppo 04-11-2012 L-39 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDe031no ... r_embedded
Idleb Saraqeb 04-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_Y19QXiA4Q
Deir Ezzour Deir Ezzour 04-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfuCwU-6frw
Damascus Douma 04-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HasX0VsE1pQ
Damascus Kafar Batna 04-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOJhSBVZo-E
Damascus Jisreen 04-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YV50BE8wMi4
Damascus Jisreen 04-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlmHFT6AXB0
Damascus Saqba 04-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9QZB36tQqY
Damascus Saqba 04-11-2012 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tsywtmwNF0
Damascus Saqba 04-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mr0gkbK_0zA
Damascus Saqba 04-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YebC1e4N2k8
Damascus Saqba 04-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eikqSYSzWtY
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 04-11-2012 Su-24MK http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHdWZitbmi4
Damascus Harasta 04-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2csppF51A2Y
Damascus Hammouriyeh 04-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLufNvHRHxc
Aleppo Aleppo 05-11-2012 L-39 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGAVbTa_Haw
Aleppo Aleppo 05-11-2012 L-39 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... 8dEV4K1E0A
Hama Kafar Zeita 05-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JReMN_VAotU
Damascus Saqba 05-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nq4D3CkLfx8
Damascus Saqba 05-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEqM0Uo1Y5s
Damascus Harasta 05-11-2012 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwkN5bh9H9I
Damascus Douma 05-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=125a-H-83_o
Damascus Douma 05-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDaPgv9RHv4
Damascus Babbila 05-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMToQnmbuMc
Damascus Qaboon 05-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBJKn1UMb9E
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 06-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWVJ7Egfyk4
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 06-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjiaN5uoF6Y
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 06-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWY63tZHbuk
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 06-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKAXA9ZAPLw
Damascus Saqba 06-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-zzqOhyQG_Q
Damascus Saqba 06-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ibl9CVSIlpQ
Idleb Jabal Wastani 06-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xxWAy9X7qTQ
Idleb Saraqeb 06-11-2012 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=55M53EWcB0k
Hama Hama 06-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2nKlSlFg-w
Homs Houle 06-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pVa_waQyEg
Homs Houle 06-11-2012 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zu0prtT21is
Homs Houle 06-11-2012 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEWjKOtJefU
Deir Ezzour Deir Ezzour 06-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbUgvjD_-u0
Deir Ezzour Deir Ezzour 06-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCZgTuMpD-s
Idleb M'arShemsheh 07-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9S82tMbBGU
Idleb Saraqeb 07-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... zs6AkJMRgA
Aleppo Hreytan 07-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVypv9tU ... ure=relmfu
Aleppo Anadan 07-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxRM6yAJRtg&feature=plcp
Damascus Qaboon 07-11-2012 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4JOM5vHQvo
Damascus Saqba 07-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3sIktDSFvk
Damascus Douma 07-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ertqQKIaZ7U
Damascus Hammouriyeh 07-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mWCr-0cOPw
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 07-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3xwO6o_ICI
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 07-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQC7K28qD0o
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 07-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWVyEo8BMo0
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 07-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jpky2jGG7No
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 07-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOBt4dPJvVI
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 07-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NE2N_KoJgKg
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 07-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZBB2jFot-Y
Aleppo Aleppo 08-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AQkQ_C618E
Aleppo Aleppo 08-11-2012 L-39 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrc0nMfMzxs
Aleppo Aleppo 08-11-2012 L-39 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQnjmCqp8Ig
Aleppo Kafar Hamra 08-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeG5U1x4Zl8
Aleppo Anadan 08-11-2012 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BK7tMiLK5FU
Idleb Hantouteen 08-11-2012 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQ59F9w5gVM
Damascus Jisreen 08-11-2012 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=my0-0LQ97Eg
Damascus Saqba 08-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k610xvV9PcQ
Damascus Saqba 08-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyXmkT3hKbE
Damascus Saqba 08-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8HfUJNJBTg
Damascus Saqba 08-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWH79cPbAH8
Damascus Saqba 08-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPBsuj-2GeI
Damascus Saqba 08-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toi13Gk_UAA
Damascus Douma 08-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A309DNLH94
Damascus Hammouriyeh 08-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EduUCW30fUY
Damascus Hammouriyeh 08-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3C5bavc1QM
Damascus Hammouriyeh 08-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HDucvwyzuk
Damascus Harasta 09-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFyszyZAiIk
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 09-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuLfAxZgd0Y
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 09-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBUPolJCB6Y&feature=plcp
Damascus Eastern Ghouta 09-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhswTx6DAqc
Damascus Ein Mneen 09-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWUIQBOz1AA
Damascus Hammouriyeh 09-11-2012 MiG-23BN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TexRs-Qlx0
Damascus Hammouriyeh 09-11-2012 UAV http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VhzGMYl62-Y
Hama Hama 09-11-2012 MiG-21 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4E1ocj0J-oM
Homs Houle 09-11-2012 Su-22 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ywcx03Ajls
Homs Houle 09-11-2012 Unknown http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YS9kpxSoTg

#Syria"



Ещё бложик по сирийской авиации :

Oryx Blog: The Syrian Arab Air Force, beware of its wings

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## OKA

К посту ми-28

Про "Беркутов" +  фото с Ми-24 :

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.p...92252324350852

----------


## OKA

https://www.facebook.com/14922523243...type=3&theater

----------


## OKA

"Несущий смерть врагу

Память о войне хранится не только в душах её участниках, другим её проявлением становятся памятники. В том числе боевым машинам, сыгравшим огромную роль в сражениях.

Ударный вертолёт Ми-24 стал настоящим символом войны в Афганистане, потом он достаточно ярко проявил себя и в двух, недоброй памяти, «пластилиновых» войнах. За что ему на Родине было поставлено множество памятников, он представлен в разных музеях и экспозициях..."



Познавательный пост с фото (много) про Ми-24 :

Несущий смерть врагу - KLOCH4

----------


## Avia M

Чехословакия 1991 г.

----------


## OKA

"Вьетнамский ударный вертолет Ми-24А"



Вьетнамский ударный вертолет Ми-24А: dambiev

Ну очень симпатишный балкончик))

----------


## OKA

"Похождения чешских аэропланов или мохнатые сливы пророчества

Ещё с детства одной из моих самых любимых книг стало жизнеописание бравого солдата Швейка. Оптимизм, юмор, изощрённое издевательство над цесарскими оккупантами – казалось, что у этого народа после первой мировой бойни будет своё настоящее будущее, сорри за каламбур.
Но не срослось – сначала их предала Антанта в 1938 году, потом нацистская Германия выжала все соки, затем был длительный период глухого сопротивления Советскому Союзу. Но долгожданная «незалежалость» окунулась полным бесправием уже внутри НАТО и Евросоюза.

Не буду углубляться в политические дебри – это просто предыстория к рассказу о судьбе их ударных вертолётов Ми-24, этого проклятого наследия коммунистического тоталитаризма.

Расцвет армии Чехословакии приходится как раз на 80-е годы прошлого столетия – стабильные поставки техники от СССР, собственное производство в кооперации с советской военной промышленностью, хорошее обеспечение топливом, запчастями, ремонтами, постоянное проведение модернизации, полномасштабные военные учения.
Был создан большой задел на будущее – так, что живи и радуйся.

Не обижены они были и в ударной авиации – имелось в наличии 28 единиц Ми-24Д (плюс два учебных Ми-24ДУ), позднее были получено ещё 30 Ми-24В.

В 1993 году отделилась Словакия, забрав с собой 19 машин (8 «Д», 1 «ДУ» и 10 «В»). Там всё оказалось гораздо печальнее – уже к 2004-2005 году вся техника была снята с вооружения. Ми-24В последних годов выпуска не налетали и 20-ти лет.

90-е годы для Чехии ничем не примечательны. Постепенно были выведены за штат Ми-24Д, но покупателей на них, как на боевую технику не нашлось. Почти всем составом они разошлись по музеям и частным коллекциям. В это время сразу несколько заграничных фирм (на слуху ATE, BAE systems, SAGEM) пытались предложить свои варианты модернизации ранних Ми-24/Ми-25/Ми-35, коих в мире скопилось достаточное количество.

  

Российские производители тоже выставляли натурные образцы. Но разобщённость, природное жлобство и крохоборство младоевропейцев не оставили технике ни единого шанса.

Российская Федерация не стала более никого уговаривать, а самостоятельно запилила Ми-24ВМ/Ми-35М для своих нужд и надёжным партнёрам.

А хитровымаханные остались с но… с вертолётами в первоначальном виде и без всяких перспектив. В принципе, отказа от советской техники от них добивались в Париже, Берлине и Вашингтоне, но получилось всё гораздо хуже – закупать новое западное (отнюдь недешёвое) вооружение в товарных количествах они не в состоянии, с военно-технической точки зрения их армии превратились в полный шлак. «Милитари Баланс» уже давно не приводит количественных оценок летающих «крокодилов» в их рядах, ибо стыдится правды. Названная же цифра по армии Польши в 28 боевых единиц вызывает очень большие сомнения.

Но вернёмся к нашим ба… колбасочникам.

Оживление в вертолётных войсках произошло в 2003 году, когда Российская Федерация в счёт долгов СССР начала поставки новой техники – Ми-35 (17 единиц близких по комплектации к имеющимся на вооружении Ми-24В)..."

Большой пост :

Похождения чешских аэропланов или мохнатые сливы пророчества - KLOCH4

----------


## Djoker

✈ russianplanes.net ✈ наша авиация

----------


## OKA

Перу :

----------


## Djoker



----------


## ПСП

Ми-24П №67. Вынужденная посадка (помпаж двигателей) на дно высохшего водохранилища Сардех (Газни), 14.12.1985г.  (ok.ru)

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik

----------


## Djoker



----------


## OKA

Пост про афганские Ми-24 :



https://kloch4.livejournal.com/42257.html

----------


## Йиржи

С новым годом 2018!

Про чехословацкий Ми-24Д бортовой номер 0141 из Вашей таблицы:

11.11.1987 в течение ночных тренировочныx полетов экипаж совершил жесткую посадку на аэродроме. Вертолет был списан.

----------


## OKA

https://www.558arp.by/ru/gallery-rus...sc-558-arp-rus





> С новым годом 2018!
> 
> Про чехословацкий Ми-24Д бортовой номер 0141 из Вашей таблицы:
> 
> 11.11.1987 в течение ночных тренировочныx полетов экипаж совершил жесткую посадку на аэродроме. Вертолет был списан.


Лучше сразу в реестр :  http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/4...tr-mi-24-a-22/

Список :  http://forums.airforce.ru/matchast/7...a-airforce-ru/

С Новым Годом!))

----------


## OKA

"Служебные будни армейской авиации Боливарианских сухопутных войск Венесуэлы"

   

Много фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1099289.html

----------


## OKA

"Испытания ОЭСП Витебск на вертолёте Ми-35МС ФСО.
Висели на 10м над землёй, пульнули по ним болванкой. Болванку увело в землю, в итоге щебнем побило хвостовую часть вертушки.
Матов было море. :)
Догадаться приподнять вертушку повыше - чего-то не хватило :) "

Боевое применение техники - 12

----------


## OKA

Бразилия .
 

https://russianplanes.net/F!B27!T133...0!V!P1!REG8956

 

"Vitória Bernal, de 24 anos, integra Esquadrão Poti, em Rondônia. 'Maior dificuldade foi se adaptar a aeronave russa', diz piloto. "

DefesaNet - Modernização FAB - 'Segredo é dedicação', diz 1ª mulher a pilotar helicóptero de ataque no Brasil

----------


## wittman

Может у кого нибудь есть более качественные фото этого борта?

----------


## Djoker

> Может у кого нибудь есть более качественные фото этого борта?



Авиадартс-2015

----------


## wittman

Фото сделаны в Сирии?

----------


## Djoker

> Фото сделаны в Сирии?


2 и 3 - да.

----------


## wittman

Этот борт из Торжка?

----------


## OKA

https://twitter.com/Syr_Mil_Wik

----------


## Fencer

С сайта "Одноклассники"

----------


## Fencer

> С сайта "Одноклассники"


МИ-24 часть четвертая

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" 16 мая 2019 года в Кабуле в присутствии министра обороны Афганистана Асадуллы Халида и посла Индии в Афганистане Винаджа Кумара прошла церемония передачи военно-воздушным силам этой страны двух ударных вертолетов Ми-24. В  марте 2018 года  Афганистан, Индия и Белоруссия подписали трехсторонний меморандум о взаимопонимании относительно поставки ВВС АФганистана четырех боевых вертолетов типа Ми-24. Согласно соглашению, Индия за свой счет приобретет четыре вертолета Ми-24 из наличия в Белоруссиии и оплатит их ремонт и доставку для ВВС Афганистана. "

 

Все фото :

https://dambiev.livejournal.com/1610984.html

----------


## AMCXXL

*Nº229*  белый борт, трехзначный : вертолет на базе Сызрань?

http://russianplanes.net/id253054

----------


## OKA

" 19 сентября 1969 года состоялся первый полет вертолета В-24 (будущий Ми-24).


Первый опытный образец В-24

Программа заводских испытаний В-24 (Ми-24) началась 15 сентября 1969 г. с подъемов на привязи. Через четыре дня летчик-испытатель Г.В.Алферов осуществил первый свободный полет. Вскоре была построена 2-я опытная машина, вслед за которой заложили установочную серию в десять вертолетов — по пять машин на МВЗ и на арсеньевском машиностроительном заводе «Прогресс». На них были выполнены почти все заводские испытания по существующим программам для Ми-24 и его последующих модификаций. Один из «арсеньевских» аппаратов создавался как летающая лаборатория для испытаний противотанкового комплекса «Штурм-В». В испытательных полетах участвовали летчики Г.В.Алферов, Г.Р.Карапетян, М.А.Материальный и др.
Государственные испытания начались в июне 1970 г. и продолжались полтора года. Они велись интенсивно и в целом подтвердили все предварительные расчеты.
Из-за затянувшейся доводки нового вооружения первые серийные вертолеты оснащались комплексом «Фаланга-М» и пулеметом А-12,7. Эти машины начали поступать в войска в 1971 г. под названием Ми-24А (изделие 245). В следующем году, по завершении госиспытаний, эта модификация была официально принята на вооружение. "




Ещё :

https://andrei-bt.livejournal.com/1459933.html

----------


## OKA

" Эта статья первоначально задумывалась как посвящённая всем постсоветским перипетиям Ми-24. Но из-за обилия материала пришлось разделиться на две части. Вторая, по российским делам, выйдет отдельным опусом."

https://kloch4.livejournal.com/59439.html

----------


## Fencer

> Число погибших в результате крушения бомбардировщика времен Второй мировой войны B-17 в США возросло до семи человек.
> 
> Утром в среду бомбардировщик времен Второй мировой войны B-17 упал в международном аэропорту "Брэдли" в штате Коннектикут. По информации властей, после обнаружения неисправности экипаж попытался вернуться в аэропорт вылета, но при заходе на посадку самолет упал в ангар, в котором находились емкости с противообледенительной жидкостью. Сообщалось, что самолет вместе с четырьмя другими военными ретросамолетами принимал участие в выставке и показательных полетах "Крылья свободы".
> 
> https://ria.ru/20191003/1559379412.h...ndex.ru%2Fnews


Название этой ветки "Полеты Ми-24"...

----------


## OKA

На 28.13 неск. кадров афганских Ми-24 (наверное б\у индийские) .

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

))

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA

" Поврежденный сирийский Ми-24П



Согласно сирийскому источнику он был подбит 10 февраля 2020 г. боевиками из 57-мм зенитной пушки и именно его турки по всей видимости заявили как сбитый ими.
Сам по себе вертолет интересен еще и тем, что это один из двух известных вертолетов Ми-24П, что мы передали сирийцам после 2015 г. 

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/900556.html

Первые их фотографии в составе ВВС Сирии появились в 2017 г. 



https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/900556.html

----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## OKA



----------


## Fencer

Ми-24 https://vk.com/club7684526

----------


## Fencer

Ударный вертолет МИ-24В | Eaglemoss https://vk.com/mi24v

----------


## OKA



----------


## AMCXXL

Учения экипажей вертолетов Ми-24 российской военной базы в Таджикистане

----------


## AMCXXL

Летное тактическое учение с вертолетчиками ЦВО в Свердловской области

----------


## AMCXXL

МИ-24 Каменск-Уральский. Тренировка.

----------


## AMCXXL

Ми-24  *RF-92575 Nº01*
https://vk.com/rus_army_today?z=phot...02718758_28324

----------


## AMCXXL

В Ленинградской области экипажи армейской авиации ЗВО нанесли ракетные удары по бронетехнике условного противника

Боевые экипажи многоцелевых вертолетов Ми-8, разведывательно-ударных Ми-28 « Ночной охотник» и Ми-35 Ленинградской армии ВВС и ПВО Западного военного округа нанесли ракетные и пушечные удары по колоннам бронетехники условного противника в ходе подготовки к отборочным этапам конкурса воздушной выучки «Авиадартс-2021» в рамках Армейских международных игр.

https://vk.com/rus_army_today?w=wall-102718758_30843
https://vk.com/rus_army_today?w=wall-102718758_30837

*RF-93083 Nº51*


*RF-90823 Nº52*

----------


## AMCXXL

Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-24П ЦВО отработали полеты «вслепую»

На первом этапе летчики поднимают в небо сразу 12 боевых машин, после чего делятся на боевые двойки и открывают огонь по наземным целям.

Экипажи наносят удар на предельно малых высотах из автоматических пушек неуправляемыми ракетами «воздух-поверхность». В учениях в Свердловской области задействовано более 200 человек.

https://vk.com/rus_army_today?w=wall-102718758_30818


Лётно-тактические учения 17 бригады армейской авиации

Экипажи ударных вертолетов Ми-24П «Крокодил» армейской авиации Центрального военного округа (ЦВО) отработали прикрытие автомобильной колонны, поиск и уничтожение засад «противника» в ходе лётного-тактического учения, завершившегося в Свердловской области.

https://vk.com/rus_army_today?w=wall-102718758_30803
https://vk.com/rus_army_today?w=wall-102718758_30802
https://vk.com/rus_army_today?w=wall-102718758_30801

*RF-95299 Nº38*


*RF-92515 ??  Nº14*

----------


## AndyM

> *RF-93883 Nº51*


*RF-93083 Nº51*
https://russianplanes.net/id220181

----------


## Freedom Fighter

RF -92515 ?? Nº14. looks more the RF-92516.

----------


## AMCXXL

Ми-24П * RF-93539  Nº47*  ООН
https://www.jetphotos.com/photo/9628889

----------


## AMCXXL

Ми-24П  *RF-93087  №24*  ВМФ , БФ в Донское
https://www.airplane-pictures.net/ph...vy-mil-mi-24p/



Ми-24П  *RF-90639  №26*  ВМФ , БФ в Донское
https://www.airplane-pictures.net/ph...vy-mil-mi-24p/



Ми-24П  *RF-91244  №29*  ВМФ , БФ в Донское
https://www.airplane-pictures.net/ph...vy-mil-mi-24v/


Ми-24ВП  *RF-34200  №39*  ВМФ , БФ в Донское
https://www.airplane-pictures.net/ph...y-mil-mi-24vp/

10:30-10':50

----------


## OKA

" Теперь у Талибана есть свои ВВС.
В результате капитуляции частей Памирского корпуса в Кундузе, в аэропорте Кундуза талибами был захвачен с виду неповрежденный ударный вертолет Ми-35.
Машина была приобретена в Белоруссии, модернизирована в Индии и передана афганским военным в 2019-м году. Всего Афганистан получил 4 таких вертолета. Машина уже использовалась в боях во время одной из прошлых попыток талибов захватить Кундуз... ". 

Фото :

https://colonelcassad.livejournal.com/6977432.html

Ролики :

https://imp-navigator.livejournal.com/1024526.html

Интересно, успеет ли полетать))

----------


## Fencer

Воздушное прикрытие войск ЗВО экипажами вертолетов Ми-24 в Смоленской области https://xn--80ahclcogc6ci4h.xn--90an...msPhotoGallery

----------


## AMCXXL

Ми-24П *RF-91056 Nº21*
https://vk.com/photo-123538639_456365006




Ми-24П  *RF-93540  Nº05* 
Также Ми-35М *RF-13373 №50* (ранее 34) 

https://vk.com/albums-102718758?z=ph...otos-102718758

----------


## Fencer

Ми-24 б/н 78 https://karopka.ru/community/user/25245/?MODEL=578297

----------


## Fencer

Ми-24П б/н 98+33 https://karopka.ru/community/user/9985/?MODEL=573833

----------


## AMCXXL

*Nª35 RF-95282*
https://svs-gru.ru/novosti/armiya/os...letchikov/html
https://kazanreporter.ru/post/4728_o...uregulirovanie

----------


## AMCXXL

Ми-24П  *Nº27* *RF-91250*  БФ
http://aviarevue.ru/articles/events/...elicopter.html

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://www.sgvavia.ru/photo/

----------


## Fencer

Главная - СВВАУЛ

----------


## Fencer

Источник Военная операция на Украине | Страница 437 | Форумы RusArmy.com

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://aviationphotos.net/country/r...ya-vmf-rossii/

----------


## Fencer

Источник https://m.ok.ru/group/58150646251554...6/929481100322

----------

